# 2012-2013 Snow Plowing-CT



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

Alright Here is a bunch of photos and stuff from this winter. i've been a little lax with uploading it. ill get the videos posted as soon as i upload them.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

From the 2-8-13 blizzard


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

couple more storm cleanup pics.

broke the cutting edge on the V and there is a pic of the new $365 edge (was not happy about that)

and a nice pic of the pickups at breakfast 3-8-13


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

and finally the nice dent i put in the 08 ford in the 3-8 storm.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is the First Video. let me know if the link works.

12-27 Video


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

here is the second video this is from 12-29

snow plowing 12-29 vid


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

Alright here are the last of the videos.

12-29-12 plowing #2

Plowing in Nemo #1

Plowing in Nemo #2

Nemo Aftermath

Nemo Cleanup w/ loader

Enjoy


----------

